# Replacing SCV Valve on fuel pump Xtrail 04 T30



## Maz007 (May 27, 2013)

Hi, I need to change the Suction Control Valve on the fuel pump on an Xtrail 2004. Can anyone tell me what the easiest way to access the fuel pump is to do this and what needs removing to access it please?


Optional Information:
Year: 2004
Make: Nissan
Model: Xtrail
Engine: 2.2


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

UK Nissan X-Trail Owners Forum • View topic - DCI Suction Control Valve (SVC) replacement (with pics)
Try this UK site. Plenty usefull pictures.
Mike


----------

